# Ka24e pacesetter header install and information.



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, my girlfriend, bless her heart, decided it would be a good idea to surprise me with an exhaust header from pacesetter for my truck and it should be here from fedex tomorrow. 

I checked when to see if it was the right one for my truck, and it is, according to ebay. Now, what I am wondering, is whether or not I will see any performance gains at all? I plan to replace the o2 sensor when I do the install, so that in itself might make a difference. $220.... hope it does something.

Does anyone have any experience with this header? Are there any noticable differences in performance/sound? Is there any surprises and/or fabrication required to do the install? It's a 1992 nissan hardbody ka24e 2wd 5 speed.

I have done a few headers on civics and 1 on a dodge neon. Those were pretty straight forward, but just wondering if any one has any experience with the nissan hardbody. I'd love to have a dyno graph if someone has it.


----------



## cjserio (Mar 18, 2008)

I just took a set of those OFF of my truck. I honestly notice a performance boost since taking them off and putting on a stock manifold.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I noticed a huge difference but my situation is different cause it's cammed and the exhaust system size was increased to 2.25" with a high flow Magnaflow/Carsound Cat. You will need to get a transitional reducer to connect this to the head pipe. I'd suggest you open up your exhaust to 2.25" or 2.5" cause the stock system is 1 7/8" and that's too small for a 1.8liter Honda! And so you'll know I'm for real it's been installed for about 5-6 yrs and was recently ceramic coated to reduce underhood temps! I think this truck is running low-mid 15's in the quarter!


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

so you think 2.5 is an ok size? ill get a 2.5 inch cat and a 2.5 inch performance muffler. probably magna flow or flowmaster. whichever. may just get a glass pack. : ]


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

D21jrc9009 said:


> so you think 2.5 is an ok size? ill get a 2.5 inch cat and a 2.5 inch performance muffler. probably magna flow or flowmaster. whichever. may just get a glass pack. : ]



Just make sure the muffler body is longer than 14", like this one...
MagnaFlow Performance Exhaust
Magnaflow p/n 12646...Thrush Exhaust - Products Page - Welded, Turbo, Glasspack, Headerback
Thrush Glass packs p/n 24240 it will really might your exhaust quieter. Mine isn't loud nor does it drone but it's sporty sound but very deep and if you stand in front of the exhaust tip @ idle the exhaust flow will plnt your pants against your leg...it really flows @ idle


----------



## D21jrc9009 (Sep 29, 2008)

I kinda wanted it loud. But more function rather than loudness i guess. The next step would to be a cam. I have a block im building for nitrous and turbo, and i already have the rods and pistons. just need a crank. right now im just trying to get the daily driver up to par. Something that'll hurt the gsr's a bit. i know its a small little 4 cylinder, but ive seen some crazy ka24e's before. Pushing over 300 hp in 240sxes. So why not put something like that in a truck that is way lighter?

Anyways. what would your best guestimate be of horsepower gain? I was gonna get a magna flow high flow cat. I know mine is about shot anyways. so changing that alone may do something. I want something a bit loud, but something that won't get me arrested for decibel levels.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

The 6" round Magnaflow muffler with 14" long body is what I have and it's sporty mellow and deep so you may want that and it fit perfectly in the Oem spot! No droning @ any speed or RPM you'll really like it and everyone else will too! Call Courtesy Nissan or your local Nissan dealer for the pricing on this Nissan Motorsport Camshaft p/n 13020-40F00R4 H-perf Cam (.402"/272*), it for the KA24E


----------



## jbracefan1977 (Feb 28, 2009)

cant go wrong with the 12646 I have it installed and love it. I got it here  magnaflow 12646 , or you can try one of the vendors here, they are always running sales/specials. either way its a great system and very easy to install :thumbdwn::thumbdwn: post some pics when its done :showpics:


----------

